# Longworthb is a lying scammer



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Please neg him into the red.

Anyone who helps will be repped by me.  I appreciate the help in removing this piece of garbage from the site.

His board rep status has already been stripped, his reputation needs to be changed.

LONGWORTHB IS A LYING SCAMMER WHO NEEDS TO BE NEGGED.

Thank you.


----------



## The Prototype (Jun 19, 2013)

Absolutely. As soon as I get on my computer negs will be coming. Can't stand scammers.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 19, 2013)

rippedgolfer said:


> Absolutely. As soon as I get on my computer negs will be coming. Can't stand scammers.



Down with the scammers I'm in

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2013)

Can you provide more details


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

theres an entire thread about it keith..here in ag

mods tried intervening to get to the bottom of it


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Can you provide more details



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...s-have-you-been-ripped-off-8.html#post3102368


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_I've got u bro I just made the move back to Indiana and shit fucking crazy just let me get my shit settled and ull get everything plus more. My life has taken a shit quick bro_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
hey bro what happened man I cant get ahold of you. are you still refunded



I know its been 3 months bro and trust me I'm trying to get u back. I'm just going through alot of shit and as soon as I can ull get urs bro. I'm going through more now then anyone could ever imagine. My moms tried to off herself twice my dads recently become addicted to heroin its alot to deal with man_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
dude why cant you ever answer your txt man and actually keep a promise



I sent u 3 messages on here man lol. With a western union number and everything. My phones a faggot_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
that was a quote bro



fucking hell lol. I lost the receipt for the wu so I gotta call them. I dunno if there's a limit on how long u can pick it up so ill call and figure shit out broski_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
bro why is it so hard to txt or msg you without you just disappearing within 3 messages and it always seems like when your bout to do something everything goes wrong and it never goes threw you gotta think, first thing after all the shit went down in the beginning you said you would pay me back asap and also send some bottles of test and something else then you said you have a couple other things you was gonna send my way and it never happended. just like when I sent you the 120.00 to supposably save your ass on rent but yet I was nice enough to look past what you already owe me and sent it anyways then you say you have some test and var that you would send me and that never happened. now supposably u sent me 200.00 3 days ago and I havnt talked to you since last wensday and never got a txt or a msg on here obtaining anything at all. you seem like a nice guy that's why I trusted you but man you have to make things right and get it done when you say your going to. just like I havnt heard anything more about the whole sfy orders. one thing you gotta realize is I don't know you, you don't know me and its all threw trust and honesty and I definitely think I have forfilled my side of the deal now its your turn. I know your life has been flipped upside down and im sorry for that but man if no one else would have helped you out on your rent where would you be right now. hell if this happened to anyone else I think they would have lost it and said you was a scammer and all that shit just prove me wrong that your not



I dunno wtf is up with sfy man. He hasn't answered any of my pms or emails in 2 weeks and he's starting to piss me off. As far as the western union I had to get it refunded and as soon as i got it ill send it again. Ya alots been happening and i appreciate the patience man ur a hell of a good guy and I'm doing my best to pay u back. My phone took a shit so I can only message on here and that's when I'm on my computer so I'll try to keep u updated man_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
ok bro that's all that I ask for man.



I hear ya man. I'll keep u updated so ur not stuck wondering. I know how that is lol I've been waiting for a reply from sfy for 2 weeks_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
hey bro any luck on sending that money today



just waiting on them to refund my card broski should be today. I'll keep you updated _


----------



## murf23 (Jun 19, 2013)

HOLY SHIT Broski !!!    Throw his pic in this thread also . I believe his tattoos are in his pics


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
ok thanks bro just need it bad found out I didn't pay my house payment this month



oh shit. as soon as i got it ill give it to u man. kk gotta get back to work lol oh and i stillllll habent heard from sfu. i still havent received my last months order yet :-/_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
bro what keeps happening man



stuck waiting man as soon as its in my account ill go straight to western union bro_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
bro what keeps happening man



good news broski refund came through. I'm at work till late but if I can find a western union open tonight when I get off ill send it tonight man ._


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
hey bro I need that money today the bank has been calling every damn day so if you could please return the favor I sent you I would be so thankful



yoooooo bro_


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
hey bro whats up



yo what's up man I'm stealing wifi right now lol neighbors definitely put a pw on there shit but I should have mine hooked up soon. As soon as I'm off work ill send that ASAP bro._


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

Originally Posted by *longworthb*
_





 Originally Posted by *raven04*
what happened man its Monday already and I thought you was gonna send it on 6/6 but guess not dude start proving your honest and no other shit.



did u get it man? I haven't been a me to get on we got no net. I sent it last Friday broski_


----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2013)

longworth sounds nigerian


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 19, 2013)

this whole thing is very unfortunate.


----------



## independent (Jun 19, 2013)

Anyone pm the girlfriend?


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

What a bitchsky. Definitely negged


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Anyone pm the girlfriend?



I also know her fairly well and I would bet monies she has no involvement. I will drop her a line on another board that we frequent occasionally


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 19, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> What a bitchsky. Definitely negged



well played sir


----------



## cube789 (Jun 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I also know her fairly well and I would bet monies she has no involvement. I will drop her a line on another board that we frequent occasionally



^got game


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

it really is


----------



## XYZ (Jun 19, 2013)

^^If you're not negging you best be showing off them titties.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

I fucking negged!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> it really is



no no

"he really does" 

sooo... what are you doing tonight?


----------



## raven04 (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks for everything guys wish it would have had a better outcome but shit happends


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> no no
> 
> "he really does"
> 
> sooo... what are you doing tonight?




depends on what you're upto....

meat me at the gym at 730?


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> depends on what you're upto....
> 
> meat me at the gym at 730?


Hey, that's what you told me yesterday. I went to meet and you never showed. What's going on here?


----------



## HeavyLifter (Jun 19, 2013)

Oh god don't get me started on this thread
.........I


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 19, 2013)

he stole...whats the issue with the thread? if he couldn't uphold his end he shouldn't have gotten involved....being poor aint an excuse for lying


----------



## charley (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> depends on what you're upto....
> 
> meat me at the gym at 730?



helLO... sushi, ginger cocktails, bad decisions...


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 19, 2013)

HeavyLifter said:


> Oh god don't get me started on this thread
> .........I



Can you elaborate?


----------



## SheriV (Jun 19, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Hey, that's what you told me yesterday. I went to meet and you never showed. What's going on here?




oh I meant on the free weight floor ...not the circuit training

I was there....were you the skinny guy upstairs walking around confused amongst the housewives?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 19, 2013)

He should be banned from here, negged


----------



## Tesla (Jun 19, 2013)

Seriously, L-Worth seemed like a cool cat.........

Oh well.........Him and Benj can hang with Lucipher now for all I care......Scammers are scum!!!!!!


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 19, 2013)

SheriV said:


> oh I meant on the free weight floor ...not the circuit training
> 
> I was there....were you the skinny guy upstairs walking around confused amongst the housewives?


No, I was the really pale and skinny guy that kept peaking out of the locker room. I was to embarrassed to actually come out. Plus, i got exhausted just changing clothes.

Sorry i missed you. Maybe we can meet up next time


----------



## HFO3 (Jun 19, 2013)

negged for scamming an honest dude. Run Krista RUN...


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 19, 2013)

Longworth was always cool. it's unfortunate to get caught in the middle, but you have to own up to that and make due on your debt. we all hit rough times--being honest with yourself is the first thing, then coming out and admitting bad choices would be the next move. i think XYZ just wants the real truth as well as the victim--hope you man up my dude. this is a cool place to chill--but not if you use a myriad of excuses--that makes you look bad!


----------



## Watson (Jun 19, 2013)

xyz asked....so......poof got negged..........


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

speechless!

It's very sad to see this shit happen here at IM. Again.

The comedy lynching only partly softens the pain.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 20, 2013)

Someone helping raven out?


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

it would be nice to see some sponsors chime in..


----------



## Swfl (Jun 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> it would be nice to see some sponsors chime in..



 good point. Raven shoot me a PM and i'll hook you up

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 20, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Someone helping raven out?



Yeah, sending what I can.   4 vials of test p, masteron, and tren ace,

Hopefully some others can get some products out to take  care of this guy.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 20, 2013)

I've only got suspension but its yours if you want it raven


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

where's wp when you need him with his lottery?


----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2013)

i will send a set of assorted sized dildos to raven, so he can return the anal fucking to longworth


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 20, 2013)

raven04 said:


> thanks for everything guys wish it would have had a better outcome but shit happends


I know how you feel it has happened to me also, it sucks, some people are plain greedy


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 20, 2013)

Negged


----------



## PushAndPull (Jun 20, 2013)

Negged again


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2013)

That's real cool guys! 

I would like to believe this kinda stuff would stop, but I'm a big believer in instant karma. And if his mom did try to off herself twice and pops got hooked on heroin, then it's already started....!


----------



## raven04 (Jun 20, 2013)

you guys are awesome but I have to give you something for gear you guys have worked hard for it


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 20, 2013)

raven, I have 2-3 vials of test-e I can afford to let go.  PM me if interested.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 20, 2013)

raven04 said:


> you guys are awesome but I have to give you something for gear you guys have worked hard for it



I just want a contest for 2 free vials yesterday from EK. If they'll let me transfer that to you it's yours

This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.


----------



## IronAddict (Jun 20, 2013)

Booya! Random acts of kindness from guys you don't know after some random guy you don't know phuqs you over.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

Swfl said:


> good point. Raven shoot me a PM and i'll hook you up
> 
> This message was sent using fucking awesomeness.





hoyle21 said:


> Yeah, sending what I can.   4 vials of test p, masteron, and tren ace,
> 
> Hopefully some others can get some products out to take  care of this guy.





Little Guy said:


> I've only got suspension but its yours if you want it raven





JerseyDevil said:


> raven, I have 2-3 vials of test-e I can afford to let go.  PM me if interested.


 
Great stuff gentlemen.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 20, 2013)

+1
this display of homosexual solidarity, is really quite moving


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

i have 16 test-e if you interested..few vials are out of date but as wp would say ''exipaired sterois are ok'' so its up to you..bear in mind i live overseas so delivery might take some time and there might be some custom issues..


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

but first send me 800$ please


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

i'm just a middle man


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 20, 2013)

my dog is back on heroin


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> my dog is back on heroin


You owe me a new keyboard. I busted out laughing and spit coffee all over this one because of this.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 20, 2013)

such generous brethren. How blessed thou art


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 20, 2013)

raven04 said:


> you guys are awesome but I have to give you something for gear you guys have worked hard for it



Just pm your addy.  If you insist you can pay us by running a "suck this dick longturd" log.  Cawk pics required.


----------



## independent (Jun 20, 2013)

Im a fucking mod now you cock suckers, all free gear goes to me.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Im a fucking mod now you cock suckers, all free gear goes to me.



Capt made it clear he'll be distributing your extorted gear share when you've fucking earned it


----------



## murf23 (Jun 20, 2013)

WOW Im impressed with the level of kindness but not surprised . If Ihad something to throw in I would . Just went going back to work from a loooong layoff but I will be happy to throw 2 bottles of prop in from a sponcor here next week on my first payday . And if you want to do something nice in return to the board > pay to become an elite member . I think its only 30 bucks . Something Im long overdue on doing myself .... Again really impressed with everybody here . 

Except BigMoe of course . Jealous gear whore


----------



## XYZ (Jun 20, 2013)

Ngd


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

Snoodling 
When an uncircumcised homo pulls his extra foreskin over the cock of another homo and proceeds to jerk him off. Those gays have way too much free time. Can be used at as a great derogatory term as in, "You Snoodler!"


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Snoodling
> When an uncircumcised homo pulls his extra foreskin over the cock of another homo and proceeds to jerk him off. Those gays have way too much free time. Can be used at as a great derogatory term as in, "You Snoodler!"



I thought that was docking?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I thought that was docking?



either way I find it fitting to this situation. and snoodling sounds funnier!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> it would be nice to see some sponsors chime in..


I have asked PSL to help. PSL would like to extend a discount to Raven to help mitigate his losses. Drop me a line for the details. And rep this cat for his troubles! He has handled this better I would have!


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 20, 2013)

I may of missed it but how much did he loose?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> I may of missed it but how much did he loose?


Something like 129,000 Nigerian Naira.


----------



## charley (Jun 20, 2013)

raven04 said:


> you guys are awesome but I have to give you something for gear you guys have worked hard for it



..They're only giving you shit[gears] they stole from other reps, but I have some 'old weed'[i don't mean my wife] lying around the house, I could sell you for as little as $800, P.M. me for my address.....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 20, 2013)

I hate this Longworth....

Negged


----------



## raven04 (Jun 20, 2013)

you guys are fucking awesome definitely the best forum on the internet forsure


----------



## raven04 (Jun 20, 2013)

keith it was 800.00 for gear and 120 for his rent lol


----------



## raven04 (Jun 20, 2013)

Its amazing bro something we all share in common and shit goes down and the brothers come help and support. 





dieseljimmy said:


> Great stuff gentlemen.


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 20, 2013)

raven04 said:


> keith it was 800.00 for gear and 120 for his rent lol



Christ! That's shitty of him for sure! 
120 for rent wtf! Cheap ass rent lol


----------



## Watson (Jun 20, 2013)

raven can have my wife if he wants, shes destroyed from the waist down but can still wash dishes.........


----------



## murf23 (Jun 20, 2013)

Can Mrs KOS throw in some pics using a new candy this time ? Maybe a lollipop and then pics of her eating said lollipop . Any help with that KOS ?


----------



## raven04 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just paid for the elite membership 





murf23 said:


> WOW Im impressed with the level of kindness but not surprised . If Ihad something to throw in I would . Just went going back to work from a loooong layoff but I will be happy to throw 2 bottles of prop in from a sponcor here next week on my first payday . And if you want to do something nice in return to the board > pay to become an elite member . I think its only 30 bucks . Something Im long overdue on doing myself .... Again really impressed with everybody here .
> 
> Except BigMoe of course . Jealous gear whore


----------



## raven04 (Jun 20, 2013)

lmfao I got one for that thanks for the offer tho 





Griffith said:


> raven can have my wife if he wants, shes destroyed from the waist down but can still wash dishes.........


----------



## raven04 (Jun 20, 2013)

ya he needed 120.00 for the rest of his rent within like 30 min so I left work to do that guess I was just to nice really. 





keith1569 said:


> Christ! That's shitty of him for sure!
> 120 for rent wtf! Cheap ass rent lol


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> raven can have my wife if he wants, shes destroyed from the waist down but can still wash dishes.........



Your wife's preggers right? ....


----------



## Watson (Jun 20, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Your wife's preggers right? ....



yeah but thankfully first 2 boys were c-sections so 3rd must be, will keep my playground at least resembling what it looked like on our wedding night.........but still, looks like a bulldog eating custard most evenings.......


----------



## Tesla (Jun 20, 2013)

Griffith said:


> yeah but thankfully first 2 boys were c-sections so 3rd must be, will keep my playground at least resembling what it looked like on our wedding night.........but still, looks like a bulldog eating custard most evenings.......



Lol...*Fingers crossed for another C-section!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Griffith said:


> yeah but thankfully first 2 boys were c-sections so 3rd must be, will keep my playground at least resembling what it looked like on our wedding night.........but still, looks like a bulldog eating custard most evenings.......



Daily yellow discharge ???


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Daily yellow discharge ???



i call it desert.......


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 21, 2013)

I just lost my appetite


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 21, 2013)

murf23 said:


> Can Mrs KOS throw in some pics using a new candy this time ? Maybe a lollipop and then pics of her eating said lollipop . Any help with that KOS ?



id like to see it but she wouldn't...doesn't like me to kiss her after I go down on her either


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

Look who's back


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> Christ! That's shitty of him for sure!
> 120 for rent wtf! Cheap ass rent lol



So, are you finally going to neg him or ask more questions?


----------



## keith1569 (Jun 21, 2013)

I can't neg from my phone.. I have to do it on the computer which I am rarely on


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2013)

^^Stop making excuses and make it happen.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 21, 2013)

don't type to keith in that tone!


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2013)

Too many board "reps"
Too many board sponsors

Not enough stand up Men like ROID to keep all the infidels in check.

These things will happen more often as the board grows.

Maybe Prince will win the lottery so we can go back to not having any sponsors.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2013)

Sheriv, Negged.


----------



## SheriV (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Ronnie81 (Jun 21, 2013)

Negged, I'm still new to  the forum and I don't post that much but I read a lot of threads and posts came across ur posts about your situation bro, that was a messed up deal I hate to see when people get taken advantage of like that especially as cool as you were to the guy. I guess all you can do now is take it as a learning experience and wish you better luck on future endeavors.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 21, 2013)

ROID said:


> Too many board "reps"
> Too many board sponsors
> 
> Not enough stand up Men like ROID to keep all the infidels in check.
> ...


^^^next mod?


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2013)

withoutrulers said:


> ^^^next mod?



I'm free lance baby, ain't no sell out.

If I remember correctly, I always do,  they tried to shackle me down with modship but I denied them even after winning the popular vote.

True story


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

<<< sells out 

true story!

VVV prefers a western grip LHJO


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^for sale


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

keith1569 said:


> I can't neg from my phone.. I have to do it on the computer which I am rarely on



Negged
From my phone


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

ROID said:


> Too many board "reps"
> Too many board sponsors
> 
> Not enough stand up Men like ROID to keep all the infidels in check.
> ...



Too many reps indeed.
90% of them make me trust the sponsor less


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Too many reps indeed.
> 90% of them make me trust the sponsor less



I will lead you in the ways of the wise my child.


----------



## _LG_ (Jun 21, 2013)

ROID said:


> I will lead you in the ways of the wise my child.



Got lucky7?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

ROID said:


> I will lead you in the ways of the wise my child.



All reps must be KOS and ROID approved


----------



## ROID (Jun 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> All reps must be KOS and ROID approved



You should bring that up in the mod forum. 

Actually I think I should be allowed in the moderator forum at least once a month. Just to make sure things are on the up and up.

If were still drinking I think I would be banned before the end of the month. 



BAM!!!!!!!!!!


How long before ROID gets banned again. You should make that thread, maybe even sticky it.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

ROID said:


> You should bring that up in the mod forum.
> 
> Actually I think I should be allowed in the moderator forum at least once a month. Just to make sure things are on the up and up.
> 
> ...



I hear you now own IMF  Just make sure those gratuity payments to the DRSE keep flowing through. Got to keep the wheels greased


----------



## raven04 (Jun 21, 2013)

Ya I definitely learned a valuable lesson that's for sure lol. live and learn right 





Ronnie81 said:


> Negged, I'm still new to  the forum and I don't post that much but I read a lot of threads and posts came across ur posts about your situation bro, that was a messed up deal I hate to see when people get taken advantage of like that especially as cool as you were to the guy. I guess all you can do now is take it as a learning experience and wish you better luck on future endeavors.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

raven04 said:


> Ya I definitely learned a valuable lesson that's for sure lol. live and learn right



You should have enough gears now to get extra terked and Janned


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 21, 2013)

Negged the nig.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

raven04 said:


> Ya I definitely learned a valuable lesson that's for sure lol. live and learn right



Actually, it would be nice if you ran a log as a big 'thank you' to the board community.

What do you say champ?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Actually, it would be nice if you ran a log as a big 'thank you' to the board community.
> 
> What do you say champ?



Genius!


----------



## raven04 (Jun 21, 2013)

Brotha I had that already planned out for the log.


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2013)

I got ripped off by Benj.........where was my community gear?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 21, 2013)

Tesla said:


> I got ripped off by Benj.........where was my community gear?



Didn't Saney send you a bunch of old socks and a used roids doll?


----------



## Tesla (Jun 21, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Didn't Saney send you a bunch of old socks and a used roids doll?



I suppose so, but I still had to pay...


----------



## Watson (Jun 21, 2013)

negd long and his bitch.........


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 23, 2013)

Negged again.


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 23, 2013)

And again


----------



## Watson (Jun 23, 2013)

both negged


----------



## XYZ (Jun 24, 2013)

Ngd twice.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 25, 2013)

Ngd twice.


----------



## ctr10 (Jun 25, 2013)

Negged again


----------



## Iceman79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Negged again

He is slowly going toward the red. Wont be long now.


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 25, 2013)

Iceman79 said:


> Negged again
> 
> He is slowly going toward the red. Wont be long now.



I negged him into the red on ASF


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Negged x2


----------



## independent (Jun 26, 2013)

I keep negging his girl.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

where's heavy with his super neg when you need him


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Should just forgo the whole negging thing and ban him.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 26, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Should just forgo the whole negging thing and ban him.



While I like the challenge of getting someone with his rep points into red I think banning would be the appropriate action to protect others from him in the future...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

i think he should be..at the end of the day he stole money..he has no business being a member here..


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2013)

Done.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

well done..a baby panda just born in chinas zoo from instant karma


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2013)

If you think about it this should have been done right away.  Shame on me.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

i should give you the infraction or at least a warning for that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 26, 2013)

ah come on...hes a good dude....j/k


----------



## XYZ (Jun 26, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> i should give you the infraction or at least a warning for that



At a minimum.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 26, 2013)

just make sure it wont happen again..now go and ban sheri just to make up for that


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Gangbang neg for his fake GF


----------



## kbbs1379 (Sep 16, 2013)

I unfortunately got scammed myself recently. It was by three people who were involved on this scam:

Dover Moore, Nadiia Sliadnieva, Kenneth Johny - Ukraine, Kiev.

http://www.buyonlinechemicals.com/en/
https://www.amerijetshippingline.com

Here are the address that these people operated at;

NADIIA SLIADNIEVA
Ukraine, Kiev, 70510

KENNETH JOHNY
UKRAINE, ODESSA, 03063

Phone number for a Dover Moore: 00380939846531

They got what they needed and are no longer online. Please look out for these scammers or with names in any way similar to it.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 17, 2013)

Negged for buying from retards


----------



## cube789 (Sep 18, 2013)

buy online chemicals . com 
who wud have thunk it was a scam lol


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 18, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> Negged for buying from retards



double negged


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 18, 2013)

Missed this tread...


----------

